# My First Boat: 14' Aluminum



## Jeremylerv (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have been on the site a few times and decided to join this awesome forum.

I am 17 years old and have been fishing with my dad all my life. We would always use a friends boat to go on opening day every year and I always had a ton of fun. A few months ago I started the hunt for a small fishing boat I could tow with my Jeep. A friend called me one day and said he found a boat on a trailer for free! The boat ended up being a beater but it came with a trolling motor, 2 pole holders and was on a nice trailer so I got rid of the boat and kept the trailer. A few weeks later I posted an ad in a local classified that is aired on the radio looking for a 12' aluminum boat for under 200$. A few phone calls later and I came home with a 14' aluminum that needed some work but it was FREE! So Thats the shortened version of how I got the boat and trailer, and I have not paid a cent so far  

The boat looks good on the outside but the inside is a little rough. I want to paint the boat and trailer, and also put some sort of material on the floor of the boat, like carpet or hydroturf or something similar. Remember, this is my first boat so I am very inexperienced when it comes to aluminum boats and I am looking for any and all advice!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2012)

Great job on being the savy shopper!

You can certainly fix up that boat in no time flat

Welcome and add your location to your profile please


----------



## nomowork (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, not bad for free!

I bought a Gregor, with trailer and two Johnsons for $500. After selling the motors, my net cost was $225. Of course paint, elbow grease, parts and a new motor brought the price right back up!

B.O.A.T. :roll: 

Looks like you have a nice project going. Good luck.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice rig Congrats bud


----------



## surfman (Jan 9, 2012)

You can't beat free, that boat has a lot of potential, congratulations..


----------



## Jeremylerv (Jan 9, 2012)

I want to put carpet in the bottom of my boat.. any suggestions?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you get titles for the boat and trailer? I would get all the legal stuff taken care of before you spend money on something that's not yours legally.


----------



## Firescooby (Jan 9, 2012)

Jeremylerv said:


> I want to put carpet in the bottom of my boat.. any suggestions?



I'd put in a plywood floor with "notches" cut for the floor ribs.

Seal it with a few coats of Spar and then put your carpet down on the plywood. If you're gonna wrap the carpet around the edges (looks better and will stay down longer, allow a little extra room in your notches.

Nice boat and congrats!!


----------



## Jeremylerv (Jan 15, 2012)

Filled the boat up with water yesterday to test for leaks and its 100% water tight  

I also got the trailer painted.

Cant wait to go fishing!!


----------



## Jeremylerv (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the inside of the boat done.

And I am going to the DOL tomorrow to get the title for the trailer.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like you are moving right along on your project. Be sure to check the trailer bolts, etc. for corrosion and check your hubs for bearing condition, seals, and proper grease condition and levels before you travel too far. Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to the model F club keep posting pics!


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 1, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Welcome to the model F club keep posting pics!



A Beautiful Alumacraft model F, and I say 'beautiful' because it was free, and looks in pretty decent shape!! A little stripping, sealing, painting, plus maybe a little transom repair and she will be ready to float another 50 years!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 1, 2012)

Amen! =D>


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, I am really happy with the results so far and me and my dad are going to check the bearings on the trailer tonight for grease and re-pack them if needed. I am also putting in a new transom board and new bunks on the trailer sometime this week. Oh and I got paint for the exterior of the boat today!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 1, 2012)

God jr i wish i had as much time as you to get all this done, i havent touched mine in a couple of weeks and im starting to get jealous


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 2, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> God jr i wish i had as much time as you to get all this done, i havent touched mine in a couple of weeks and im starting to get jealous


I try to put as much time into it as I can working around my school work but I manage to get a lot done 8) 

Here are some pictures of how the paint/undercoating finishes turned out and pictures of the products i've used so far. I am on a high school budget so everything I have been buying for the boat is rather inexpensive but so far the results are great.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good. I am hoping you don't run into adhesion issues having not used self etching primer.


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 2, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Looking good. I am hoping you don't run into adhesion issues having not used self etching primer.


I hope I dont either but all primers I have used are recommended for metal and I would have used self etching primer but couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeremylerv said:


> Jdholmes said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good. I am hoping you don't run into adhesion issues having not used self etching primer.
> ...


The self etching primer can be found in the automotive section of walmart.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice, love how clean the paint lines are bro good tape job. 

The self etching can be pretty expensive when using muti cans, i work here at napa during the day and even with my discount it's still like 9 bucks a can.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 2, 2012)

4.77 at Walmart...napa is ripping you.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 2, 2012)

lol walmart here if remember correctly it's like 12.95 for the dupi color, and olive is the color they carry


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 2, 2012)

Rustoleum here.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep rusto is always a bit cheaper than dupi not that is isnt as good, you just end up paying for the name not the paint in the end.



Jdholmes said:


> Rustoleum here.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeremy, what did you use the rubberized stuff on?


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 3, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Jeremy, what did you use the rubberized stuff on?


I used it on the inside of the boat up to the water line, as seen in the previous pictures. I heard of people using bedliner in the insides of their boats so I used rustoleum rubberized undercoating because it was dirt cheap and the results are perfect. I got the non skid coating I was looking for and it seems to seal the boat too without paying expensive prices for a name brand bedliner.


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is the daily update everyone:

Got the form from the DOL to get the title to the trailer, I just have to take it to the previous owner and have him sign it then the trailer will officially be mine. Also on the topic of the trailer, I plugged it into my jeep yesterday to test the lights and the drivers side brake light only works, no tail, or turn signal... I just put brand new bulbs in the lights and I am pretty sure they are wired correctly seeing as how there are only 5 wires on the trailer and the lights tell you what colors go where (pretty idiot proof) but somehow I messed it up and it is not working correctly.

As for the boat I cut the lumber for the new transom board and replaced the dented front seat with the same PT wood I used for the transom since I had leftovers. Also I bought an Eagle SupraPro I.D. fish finder from a friend with very little use on it. OH and I cut the bunks for the trailer too but they are awaiting carpet. 

Painting on the outside of the hull starts tomorrow!


----------



## MRichardson (Feb 3, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> God jr i wish i had as much time as you to get all this done, i havent touched mine in a couple of weeks and im starting to get jealous



It occurs to me that the amount of money you have available to spend on these projects is inversely related to amount of time available!


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 3, 2012)

I ran out of daylight today to do the paint but got the primer on. Paint tomorrow


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 4, 2012)

lol in all honesty i have pretty much everything i need to finish the boat in the garage but the whole problem is i do all my work on the boat in the garage, and i do all my mechanic work in the garage and iv got a 1500 chev in the garage right now thats waiting on a clutch to come in on order so im freaking stuck and it sucks!



MRichardson said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > God jr i wish i had as much time as you to get all this done, i havent touched mine in a couple of weeks and im starting to get jealous
> ...


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 4, 2012)

Painted the exterior today since the weather was beautiful. Looks good to me but it will need a little touch up in a few spots tomorrow. Cant wait to hit the lakes!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great! You did a good job.

I have the same boat, check for a link in my signature to my build. Let's just say I went a different route than you. 
MY boat was built in 1967 and still doesn't leak. Hard to better a riveted aluminum boat.


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 5, 2012)

Here are some more pictures from what I did today and yesterday. Finished up painting and cut some PVC for rod storage inside the boat, and I made a stencil for the side to add some flair.


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 7, 2012)

I need more input people! This thread is getting quiet

Anyway, here are some more pictures. Got the railing painted and mounted the fish finder and some pole holders for storage


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutely kick ass bro, now get the bitch wet


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking nice and clean. I like a clean build.


----------



## dahut (Feb 16, 2012)

Absolutely sweet looking


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 21, 2012)

I finally got a deep cycle battery for the motor and took it out for a spin. It pushed all 4 of us around just fine, and I am very happy with the results. Next I need to mount the sensor thing for the fish finder which i am not so sure how to do. Any help would be appreciated. 
I also got a swivel seat, but only one so I will have to get another seat and 3" pedestals also.


----------



## dahut (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice - I sure would like to find one like that myself.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 22, 2012)

lookin good bro, now just slap a johnson on the back of it that'll push ya a little faster lol


----------



## 7designs (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks good, nice job.

Bet it was slow with just troller and 4 people. I know adding ONE person to mine slowed it down, LOL.


----------



## morecoffee (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice, great job!


----------



## MRichardson (Feb 25, 2012)

Man that looks very clean. Nice job!


----------



## johnnyclack (Feb 25, 2012)

When I was 17 my fishing partner's Dad had the same boat _(I recognize those corner handles; Sears Game Fisher I beleave..?) _and man did we fish it hard, we pulled up fish with that boat than all the boat(s) combined I/we have owned since and that was over five decades ago. I remember losing a pole and a level wind reel out of that boat, I stood up to cast my bait at the same moment the anchor rope went taught. I swear that round bottom stood on the opposite gunnle and if weren't for my fast thinking fishing partner shifting his weight it/we would have wen't all the way over =D> 

AS for fishing with your Dad, good for you, I missed the chance to have fish from a boat with my Dad, and there's not a time when my boat hits the water and I don't regret missing the chance


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 26, 2012)

It looks great! Enjoy ! =D>


----------



## Jeremylerv (Feb 26, 2012)

johnnyclack said:


> When I was 17 my fishing partner's Dad had the same boat _(I recognize those corner handles; Sears Game Fisher I beleave..?) _and man did we fish it hard, we pulled up fish with that boat than all the boat(s) combined I/we have owned since and that was over five decades ago. I remember losing a pole and a level wind reel out of that boat, I stood up to cast my bait at the same moment the anchor rope went taught. I swear that round bottom stood on the opposite gunnle and if weren't for my fast thinking fishing partner shifting his weight it/we would have wen't all the way over =D>
> 
> AS for fishing with your Dad, good for you, I missed the chance to have fish from a boat with my Dad, and there's not a time when my boat hits the water and I don't regret missing the chance


I actually think its an Alumacraft (from what i've been told) and hopefully I can get out on the lake and get some fish soon!


----------



## Jeremylerv (Mar 7, 2012)

Well everyone, my boat and trailer overhaul is finally complete! I'd like to give a special thanks to my dad who has been fighting cancer in his throat for some time, but has still been a huge help and I couldn't have done it without him. Got the registration for the boat and trailer today so I am completely legal! This has been an awesome project from start to finish and opening day of fishing cant come any faster. :mrgreen:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 7, 2012)

extremely EXTREMELY impressed!!! it's a great feeling knowing you guys did all the work and you didn't buy it that way... and again i'm impressed =D>


----------



## ChitownBasser (Mar 8, 2012)

Pretty nice man. Great job. Must feel great that its all done. I am almost there. How many cans of bedliner did it take for the inside bottom?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job =D> now it's time to dirty it up


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 8, 2012)

Good clean build. Thumbs up. Time to fish.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 8, 2012)

Great Job Jeremy, now take your dad out and let him catch the first fish on her. I pray for your dad....spend all the time you can with him.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 8, 2012)

Great work, the boat looks fantastic! 
Now it's time for some pedestal seats. :wink:


----------



## TimRich (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice job! Can't beat a free boat and trailer! lol My boat was free and I paid $50 for the trailer...  Hoping to get mine wet soon. Just need to button up the inside then off to the lake!


----------



## Jeremylerv (Mar 8, 2012)

Butthead said:


> Great work, the boat looks fantastic!
> Now it's time for some pedestal seats. :wink:


Next on my list!


----------



## Jeremylerv (Mar 8, 2012)

ChitownBasser said:


> Pretty nice man. Great job. Must feel great that its all done. I am almost there. How many cans of bedliner did it take for the inside bottom?


About 4


----------



## seastar (Mar 10, 2012)

Great job on the rebuild. She looks fantastic. Best wishes for your father.
John


----------



## Proyotehunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Jeremylerv said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> > God jr i wish i had as much time as you to get all this done, i havent touched mine in a couple of weeks and im starting to get jealous
> ...




Was the prep work all done by hand?


----------



## Jeremylerv (Mar 14, 2012)

Proyotehunter said:


> Jeremylerv said:
> 
> 
> > JamesM56alum said:
> ...



It was all prepped for paint with a palm sander.


----------



## Jeremylerv (Mar 17, 2012)

I saw all the people on here putting decking on their boats and I got jealous sooo I did this...

Dont mind the mismatched seats, its only temporary.


----------



## Jeremylerv (Mar 24, 2012)

First fish on the boat!


----------



## Jeremylerv (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 25, 2012)

Lookin good bro, Now i'm jealous that's 1 more fish i haven't caught this season!


----------



## kfa4303 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice little boat and I'm totally jealous of the "Pole Cam"! You better patent that thing


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 25, 2012)

That hatchback is way cool. =D>


----------



## Coach d (Mar 25, 2012)

Great job. Gave me a few ideas for my boat.


----------



## seastar (Mar 29, 2012)

Congratulations on a job well done. =D> :beer:


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 26, 2012)

I really like your hatch! That was the way i was planning on doing mine, but then I saw people framing the stern so i thought maybe laying a piece of plywood the way you did and hinge-ing it would be too weak. But clearly its working for you! Can you post some more closeups of it and the hinges and how you have the seat mounted?


----------

